

Feedback needed for HTML5 game with socket.io and vert.x - aragalie
http://wintheplanet.com

======
yagamipaul
We are implementing bidirectional communication for the game using Socket.io
on the client side and Vert.x on server side.

Our main concern is to distribute correctly the communication with the users
with a AWS load balancer, having more than one server instances for the game.

Any suggestions on how to do that in a scalable way?

------
endianswap
Great, another page chastising me for using a browser that isnt from"the 21st
century". Oh, wait, I'm on a brand new Android device, maybe it's the
developer who isn't in the 21st century.

/mobilerant

~~~
aragalie
sorry, we have the same error page for IE and mobile browsers (we don't
support mobile yet).

just changed the message for less sarcastic one U_U

